# Sarkozy !!!!!



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Il est en train d'exploser Fogiel, rien que pour ça il remonte dans mon estime.

C'est la démonstration que l'autre minable ne peut s'attaquer qu'aux faibles.


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

a quand sonnyboy a l'intérieur ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Pourquoi, marc'o a mal garé sa bagnole ou il a emplyé des immigres clandestins ?


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a quand sonnyboy a l'intérieur ?




Tu m'as fait allumé ma télé Sonny...

 :mouais: Quelle faux reportage ridicule : "alooors _(accent de MarcO)_, mais pourquoooi que vous êtes pas encore premier miniiistre alors que vous avez cinquaaaaante ans ? Hein diiites ? Hein ?"


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Ce Fogiel est vraiment une truie violette.

Je regrette l'époque d'action directe, il se serait fait buter à un coin de rue.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Il va lui présenter une maquette de l'élysée avec un marteau comme pour Michael youn ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

tout à fait d'accord avec Sonnyboy,

un mec qui fait fermer son clapet à ce m....eux de Fogiel monte dans mon estime
(même si c'est Sarko   )


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

- MarcO : Alors où est ce que vous pensez qu'il y a plus d'immobiliiiisme à gauche ou à droiiite ?
- SarkO : Vous ne pensez pas que j'ai depassé ça à mon âge...
- MarkO : C'est à dire que quand vous étiez plus jeuuuune, vous cherchiez la bagaaaare ?
- SarkO : oui, j'étais comme vous.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, marc'o a mal garé sa bagnole ou il a emplyé des immigres clandestins ?


les employés clandestins, ça gêne pas Sarko:
aucune réaction de sa part face à ça SCANDALEUX


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> - MarcO : Alors où est ce que vous pensez qu'il y a plus d'immobiliiiisme à gauche ou à droiiite ?
> - SarkO : Vous ne pensez pas que j'ai depassé ça à mon âge...
> - MarkO : C'est à dire que quand vous étiez plus jeuuuune, vous cherchiez la bagaaaare ?
> - SarkO : oui, j'étais comme vous.



j'ai pas envie de regarder ces deux c..s mais le récit est savoureux


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce Fogiel est vraiment une truie violette.
> 
> Je regrette l'époque d'action directe, il se serait fait buter à un coin de rue.



Le smiley, Sonny, t'as oublié le smiley :mouais:

Faites gaffe à pas déraper, je le sens mal parti ce thread.


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe à pas déraper, je le sens mal parti ce thread.



moi aussi


restons du bon côté de la ligne blanche  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas envie de regarder ces deux c..s mais le récit est savoureux



C'est là que je me souviens que je n'ai jamais réussi à avoir la 3 sur mon eye TV... C'est Carlier qui passe pas dans le tuyau ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> - MarcO : Alors où est ce que vous pensez qu'il y a plus d'immobiliiiisme à gauche ou à droiiite ?
> - SarkO : Vous ne pensez pas que j'ai depassé ça à mon âge...
> - MarkO : C'est à dire que quand vous étiez plus jeuuuune, vous cherchiez la bagaaaare ?
> - SarkO : oui, j'étais comme vous.



encore


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> C'est là que je me souviens que je n'ai jamais réussi à avoir la 3 sur mon eye TV... C'est Carlier qui passe pas dans le tuyau ?


Sauvez Willy !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Le smiley, Sonny, t'as oublié le smiley :mouais:
> 
> Faites gaffe à pas déraper, je le sens mal parti ce thread.



Tout est sous contrôle kiki...

Occupe toi de tes fesses avant que ne prenne l'envie de m'en occuper moi même !


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout est sous contrôle kiki...
> 
> Occupe toi de tes fesses avant que ne prenne l'envie de m'en occuper moi même !



C'est une obssesion les fesses chez toi : ça m'étonne que t'ais pas un mac...


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

ma copine a zappé sur cette émission qui fera surement avancer le schmilbilk,
j'ai un casque sur les oreilles avec itunes donc j'entends pas les dialogues savoureux, mais je trouve que Sarko a une tronche fatiguée, c'est jacques qui l'empêche de dormir ?   


en tous cas l'épisode du tsunami a pas l'air d'avoir rendu Fogiel un peu plus humble
il a pas encore compris


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas l'épisode du tsunami a pas l'air d'avoir rendu Fogiel un peu plus humble
> il a pas encore compris


Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi, Fogiel a failli crever dans le coin de Puket
Pour reprendre Desproges à l'annonce de son décès j'aurais repris deux fois des moules


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

Vu de l'étranger, l'a l'air bien le Sarko


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi, Fogiel a failli crever dans le coin de Puket
> Pour reprendre Desproges à l'annonce de son décès j'aurais repris deux fois des moules



 pareil !!


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Vu de l'étranger, l'a l'air bien le Sarko



ah ouais 
Ben vous gênez pas, prenez-le et MarcO avec par la même occasion


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais
> Ben vous gênez pas, prenez-le et MarcO avec par la même occasion


 Merci... mais nan merci


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais
> Ben vous gênez pas, prenez-le et MarcO avec par la même occasion


On va quand même pas refaire un tsunami rien que pour ces deux là !


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Vu de l'étranger, l'a l'air bien le Sarko



faut qu'on t'explique :  voté sarko c'est mal !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on t'explique :  voté sarko c'est mal !



ça va finir que ce sera un modérateur qui franchira la ligne blanche...


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> On va quand même pas refaire un tsunami rien que pour ces deux là !



ben surtout que si j'ai bien compris ils vont pas passer leurs vacances ensemble..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on t'explique :  voté sarko c'est mal !



Vu la raclée qu'il a pris la dernière fois qu'il s'est présenté (européennes 98) ça doit pas concerner beaucoup de monde


----------



## Gregg (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on t'explique :  voté sarko c'est mal !




Et pourquoi ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça va finir que ce sera un modérateur qui franchira la ligne blanche...



c'est quoi encore cette histoire de ligne blanche ? :mouais:


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Ce soir il y a la clim' sur France 3,
il y en un qui brasse de l'air pendant que l'autre nous le pompe

comme au bureau quoi... :rateau:


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on t'explique :  voté sarko c'est mal !


 Ok. Mais y a quoi en face ? C'est mieux ?


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

C'est marrant, à chaque fois que j'entends "Sarko", ça me fait penser à "Sarcome" : va savoir pourquoi


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ?



tes pas au courant ? ici c'est un forum de gauchiste  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes pas au courant ? ici c'est un forum de gauchiste  :rateau:




Ouais et de grands cons


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Vive la Vélorution !
Vive la vélorution !
Et le pinard.


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Mais y a quoi en face ? C'est mieux ?



ça fait moins peur :rateau: encore c'est pas efficace dans les 2 cas  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais
> Ben vous gênez pas, prenez-le et MarcO avec par la même occasion



Non, c'est gentil, mais non.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi encore cette histoire de ligne blanche ? :mouais:


 Ta gueule ! Donne la paille !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ouais et de grands cons



Je déteste que l'on fasse des jeux de mots sur ma petite taille.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Mais y a quoi en face ? C'est mieux ?



Même si la version de 1968 et le livre de Boulle sont mieux, il y a la planète des singes   en face


----------



## sergio (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on t'explique :  voté sarko c'est mal !



A bon ???  lol
C plus mal que voter Hollande ???


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça fait moins peur :rateau: encore c'est pas efficace dans les 2 cas  :mouais:


 La France semble être décidément entre de bonnes mains quoi qu'il arrive en 2007


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes pas au courant ? ici c'est un forum de gauchiste  :rateau:



Tiens, faut que je l'ajoute à la liste :
homo, bobo, hype, bourré de fric, graphiste, *gauchiste*.

D'autres suggestions ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> A bon ???  lol
> C plus mal que voter Hollande ???



Dans les deux cas on a un moulin en face ?!?  :love:  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (6 Février 2005)

cons ?


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Mais y a quoi en face ? C'est mieux ?


'tention ! 
t'as le pieds sur la ligne blanche


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> La France semble être décidément entre de bonnes mains quoi qu'il arrive en 2007



j'étudie une possible émigration en belgique


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> La France semble être décidément entre de bonnes mains quoi qu'il arrive en 2007



Pas grave le lendemain du vote on en sera déjà à 2012


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> A bon ???  lol
> C plus mal que voter Hollande ???


pour l'anecdote Sarko et Hollande étaient tous les deux têtes de listes aux européennes de 98
bilan =>   Hollande 1  -  Sarko 0


----------



## sergio (6 Février 2005)

Bon de toute facon ce n'est pas un forum politique ici !! lol
Et c'est tant mieux !!!!! ;-)


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça va finir que ce sera un modérateur qui franchira la ligne blanche...



Elle n'est pas encore franchie la ligne blanche ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas encore franchie la ligne blanche ?



Nous sommes au bord du gouffre. Il nous faut un nouvel élan pour faire un grand pas en avant.


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> cons ?



Si tu préfères le paradis des trolls, c'est ton droit


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'étudie une possible émigration en belgique


 Te préviens, la politique est pire chez nous. Alors, fais preuve de courage : n'y pense plus .


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si tu préfères le paradis des trolls, c'est ton droit



non, c'est son choix :rateau:


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas encore franchie la ligne blanche ?


je vous jure m'sieur l'agent on n'a pas franchi la ligne blanche !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> A bon ???  lol
> C plus mal que voter Hollande ???


 ÇA Y EST !!!! ENFIN UN QUI TOMBE DANS LE PANNEAU !!!!!

On peut tirer maintenant ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Te préviens, la politique est pire chez nous. Alors, fais preuve de courage : n'y pense plus .



il y a autre chose qui m'intéresse en belgique :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

en fait, son nom complet est Sarkozy de Nagy-Bocsa
son grand-père richissime hongrois noble a fuit le communisme en allant s'installer dans un hôtel particulier de Neuilly






qui a parlé de cuillère en argent??


----------



## Gregg (6 Février 2005)

C mon choix , un problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a autre chose qui m'intéresse en belgique :love:


Les moules ou les frites ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Te préviens, la politique est pire chez nous. Alors, fais preuve de courage : n'y pense plus .


 Ne pas penser, c'est pas du courage pour Mackie ! C'est un mode de vie  


(bon... tu viens te venger les 19/20 le "bierophile" ?)


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Te préviens, la politique est pire chez nous. Alors, fais preuve de courage : n'y pense plus .


oui, pour calmer le débat que pensez vous de l'antagonie Wallonie / Flandres ?


----------



## Gregg (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Les moules ou les frites ?




Les biens baveuses ?


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave le lendemain du vote on en sera déjà à 2012


 'tain. Ca, c'est du fast forward :rateau:


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ÇA Y EST !!!! ENFIN UN QUI TOMBE DANS LE PANNEAU !!!!!
> 
> On peut tirer maintenant ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Les moules ou les frites ?



petites belges et bières :love:


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a autre chose qui m'intéresse en belgique :love:


 Fais gaffe à ta "ligne"


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'est pas encore franchie la ligne blanche ?



Ben il me semble...

Moi au départ j'voulais juste dire du mal de Fogiel....

Mais quand tu prononces certains noms, t'es sur que ça va abraser rapidement...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes pas au courant ? ici c'est un forum de gauchiste  :rateau:



je confirme...Et bien maoïstes en plus...genre gerard miller...


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a autre chose qui m'intéresse en belgique :love:


toi aussi tu connais la grande Lulu ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Avec un joli petit code de benjamin, nos conneries auraient pu défilier à la place des SMS de fogiel... ça l'aurait fait, non ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à ta "ligne"



je fais toujours gaffe  :love:


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> les employés clandestins, ça gêne pas Sarko:
> aucune réaction de sa part face à ça SCANDALEUX





			
				Madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben vous gênez pas, prenez-le et MarcO avec par la même occasion





			
				Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> On va quand même pas refaire un tsunami rien que pour ces deux là !





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut qu'on t'explique :  voté sarko c'est mal !





			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Ok. Mais y a quoi en face ? C'est mieux ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tes pas au courant ? ici c'est un forum de gauchiste  :rateau:





			
				Sergio a dit:
			
		

> A bon ???  lol C plus mal que voter Hollande ???





			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> pour l'anecdote Sarko et Hollande étaient tous les deux têtes de listes aux européennes de 98
> bilan =>   Hollande 1  -  Sarko 0



Bien. Bien, bien : c'est bien. Oui, j'aime. C'est bien. Trés trés bien.



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ÇA Y EST !!!! ENFIN UN QUI TOMBE DANS LE PANNEAU !!!!!
> 
> On peut tirer maintenant ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben il me semble...
> 
> Moi au départ j'voulais juste dire du mal de Fogiel....
> 
> Mais quand tu prononces certains noms, t'es sur que ça va abraser rapidement...



Là, ça abrase gentiment, ça passe.


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben il me semble...
> 
> Moi au départ j'voulais juste dire du mal de Fogiel....
> 
> Mais quand tu prononces certains noms, t'es sur que ça va abraser rapidement...


Si il faut recentrer le débat et dire du mal de Fogiel, je me dévoue avec Sonnyboy


----------



## MacMadam (6 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> oui, pour calmer le débat que pensez vous de l'antagonie Wallonie / Flandres ?


 Pour calmer le débat ? Laat me niet lachen


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> Si il faut recentrer le débat et dire du mal de Fogiel, je me dévoue avec Sonnyboy



Encore qu'on pourrait s'embaler rapidement, et ecrire des choses horribles sur cet enviandé...


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand tu prononces certains noms, t'es sur que ça va abraser rapidement...



"profs" ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> "profs" ?


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Pour calmer le débat ? Laat me niet lachen



het is het afboorden !


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> "profs" ?




*Dentistes...?*


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Là, ça abrase gentiment, ça passe.


et puis Fogiel ça compte pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe à ta "ligne"


 Sniffff


Quelle ligne ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> "profs" ?



Ah là c'est pas moi. Par contre on devrait entendre parler de JPTK dans les 30 secondes prochaines.


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Sniffff
> 
> 
> Quelle ligne ?



recule lentement.. la bleue derrière toi...


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ah là c'est pas moi. Par contre on devrait entendre parler de JPTK dans les 30 secondes prochaines.


quoi ? il est pas frais mon poisson ?


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Dentistes...?*



C'est marrant, personne râle jamais à propos des dentistes : ça doit être parce que les gens ont peur qu'on se venge


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, personne râle jamais à propos des dentistes : ça doit être parce que les gens ont peur qu'on se venge


Dés qu'on avoue qu'on a une dent contre eux ils nous l'enlèvent...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, personne râle jamais à propos des dentistes : ça doit être parce que les gens ont peur qu'on se venge



j'aime pas les dentistes


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, personne râle jamais à propos des dentistes : ça doit être parce que les gens on peur qu'on se venge



 même pas peur... suffit de bien s'entretenir... une bonne hygiène dentraire.. quelques visites de routines et hop...  n'empêche que...


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2005)

C'est bizarre, j'ai regardé la planète des singes parce que c'est un vieux film que je n'avais jamais regardé et comme je voulais pas me fatiguer le neurone...

Mais j'aurais pas cru que Sonny, Macelene, Mackie et tous les autres l'auraient regardé aussi, c'est des trucs de vieux ça


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, j'ai regardé la planète des singes parce que c'est un vieux film que je n'avais jamais regardé et comme je voulais pas me fatiguer le neurone...
> 
> Mais j'aurais pas cru que Sonny, Macelene, Mackie et tous les autres l'auraient regardé aussi, c'est des trucs de vieux ça



Mais je suis presque vieux moi...

je regardais même la serie quand j'étais mome..


----------



## bebert (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est en train d'exploser Fogiel, rien que pour ça il remonte dans mon estime.
> C'est la démonstration que l'autre minable ne peut s'attaquer qu'aux faibles.



Après avoir zipé, sonnny fait maintenant dans le zapping ! 
Ceci dit, tu as un sacré point commun avec Fogiel. :sleep:


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas les dentistes



Je m'entraîne encore mais j'aurai bientôt besoin d'un cobaye...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre, j'ai regardé la planète des singes parce que c'est un vieux film que je n'avais jamais regardé et comme je voulais pas me fatiguer le neurone...
> 
> Mais j'aurais pas cru que Sonny, Macelene, Mackie et tous les autres l'auraient regardé aussi, c'est des trucs de vieux ça



Ben t'as toujours pas vu ton vieux film, la c'était le remake récent. Mieux fini au niveau effets spéciaux, mais Charlton Heston était mieux. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Je m'entraîne encore mais j'aurai bientôt besoin d'un cobaye...



Si j'arrivais à ouvrir la gueule comme ça mon dentiste serait content...


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe à pas déraper, je le sens mal parti ce thread.


mais non, mais non


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> mais non, mais non



Maintenant si quelqu'un pouvait résumer les 5 pages pour ceux qui viennent d'éteindre leur téléviseur...


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce Fogiel est vraiment une truie violette.


tu veux dire Carlier je suppose ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> recule lentement.. la bleue derrière toi...


 Aaaahhhh !!!  PLOUFFF !


Gourmande !


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as toujours pas vu ton vieux film, la c'était le remake récent. Mieux fini au niveau effets spéciaux, mais Charlton Heston était mieux. :mouais:



Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr, il manquait Moïse ! Je trouvais bien aussi que ça faisait guerre des étoiles   Ce sera pour une autre fois. Et sinon, Fogiel vous le voyez dans quel rôle ? et Sarkho ?

Et répondez sans réfléchir, comme d'habitude   Sinon vous allez vous auto-censurer.


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhhh !!!  PLOUFFF !
> 
> 
> Gourmande !



Encore dans l'eau ? :mouais:


----------



## Mille Sabords (6 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et répondez sans réfléchir, comme d'habitude   Sinon vous allez vous auto-censurer.


oui, et ça serait dommage de louper ça


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Aaaahhhh !!!  PLOUFFF !
> 
> 
> Gourmande !



ya que ça que j'aime... :love:  le reste...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr, il manquait Moïse ! Je trouvais bien aussi que ça faisait guerre des étoiles   Ce sera pour une autre fois. Et sinon, Fogiel vous le voyez dans quel rôle ? et Sarkho ?
> 
> Et répondez sans réfléchir, comme d'habitude   Sinon vous allez vous auto-censurer.



Fogiel ? le rôle du cinquième squelette à gauche dans le retour de la momie (un spot de pub géant pour Nivéa) lui conviendrait très bien je pense. Sarko ? je sais pas, j'attend sa puberté pour me prononcer !


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

merde, j'ai raté ça...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Il archivent les émissions ??? moi aussi je veux voir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il archivent les émissions ??? moi aussi je veux voir



Pas enregistré..... Mais j'ai des pornos avec des nains


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Puisqu'on en est dans la télé, c'est qui qu'est entré à la ferme guyanne-Lefebvre ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas enregistré..... Mais j'ai des pornos avec des nains


 :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire Carlier je suppose ?



NO je parlais de Fogiel.

Guy Carlier c'est pas la peine de trop charger la mule...


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Février 2005)

www.laraisonduplusfort.com

'+


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il archivent les émissions ??? moi aussi je veux voir



Pour voir un soit disant gauchiste....lecher les boules d'un nain en quete de pouvoir...(et bien de droite,y a pas photo!)
pfffff!!!
pourquoi,chaque fois que j'allume la tele je tombe sur 25 connards a la seconde....pfffff...
heureusement que j'ai un lecteur dvd, sinon je l'amortirai jamais cette tele......


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi,chaque fois que j'allume la tele je tombe sur 25 connards a la seconde....pfffff...



Parce que c'est la fréquence de rafraichissement du moniteur ?  :love:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est la fréquence de rafraichissement du moniteur ?  :love:  :casse:  :casse:



non, suis en 100hz.....
(tu es en forme, toi ce soir.....   )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (tu es en forme, toi ce soir.....   )



Ouais, dommage qu'on m'ait coupé net dans mon élan. C'est un sabotage...


----------



## Mille Sabords (8 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> NO je parlais de Fogiel.
> 
> Guy Carlier c'est pas la peine de trop charger la mule...


Fogiel c'est le genre de mec à se faire casser la gueule par un gars comme Sonnyboy et qui se demandera encore pourquoi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, dommage qu'on m'ait coupé net dans mon élan. C'est un sabotage...



Au fait, quelqu'un sait caisse kissé passé ???


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, quelqu'un sait caisse kissé passé ???



Simple phase spatio-temporelle.  C'est une fonction de VBulletin.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Simple phase spatio-temporelle.



Enfin une réponse adaptée au sujet-titre du topic.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pour voir un soit disant gauchiste....lecher les boules d'un nain en quete de pouvoir...(et bien de droite,y a pas photo!)
> pfffff!!!
> pourquoi,chaque fois que j'allume la tele je tombe sur 25 connards a la seconde....pfffff...
> heureusement que j'ai un lecteur dvd, sinon je l'amortirai jamais cette tele......



pas de censeur en action pour ce message ?

deux poids vingt vitesses....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> pas de censeur en action pour ce message ?
> 
> deux poids vingt vitesses....



Tu n'aprecies pas (ou ne comprends) pas mon argumentation ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'aprecies pas (ou ne comprends) pas mon argumentation ???


ah? Il y avait des arguments?


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'aprecies pas (ou ne comprends) pas mon argumentation ???



ben je vois pas en quoi etre "de droite" ou ne pas être complément "gauchiste" (je cite) serait plus ou moins bien qu'autre chose ...

et surtout pourquoi les censeurs (appelons certains modo ainsi) n'agissent ici qu'en fonction des idéologies qui les arrangent / animent...et c'est généralement toujours les memes....


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2005)

On en est ou, là ??

J'ai eu une petite "absence"....


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben je vois pas en quoi etre "de droite" ou ne pas être complément "gauchiste" (je cite) serait plus ou moins bien qu'autre chose ...
> 
> et surtout pourquoi les censeurs (appelons certains modo ainsi) n'agissent ici qu'en fonction des idéologies qui les arrangent / animent...et c'est généralement toujours les memes....



Y a eu un moment ou j'ai cru bon de me lancer dans ce genre discours... c'est ce que j'ai fait de moins marrant ici...


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu un moment ou j'ai cru bon de me lancer dans ce genre discours... c'est ce que j'ai fait de moins marrant ici...



on ne peut pas toujours avoir envie de faire des "rots" virtuels ou de parler guiness avec une grosse plâtrée de smilleys... dans un fil de 250 pages...

mais si tu as renoncé à dénoncer une chape de plombs type "pensée unique" qui cherche à complexer / insulter ceux qui pensent pas comme eux...à la rigueur c'est ton problème...le mien est d'inciter ceux qui ont les ciseaux à couper aussi ceux qui font "parti" de leur clan quand, comme le message ci-dessus, tiennent des propos qui dans le sens inverse seraient immédiatement censurés....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu un moment ou j'ai cru bon de me lancer dans ce genre discours... c'est ce que j'ai fait de moins marrant ici...



ben, oui....je crois que tu as raison....
Surtout que certain ne font aucun effort pour comprendre que le fond du sujet c'etait Fogiel/sarko...
mais bon, personne n'est parfait......meme pas toi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben je vois pas en quoi etre "de droite" ou ne pas être complément "gauchiste" (je cite) serait plus ou moins bien qu'autre chose ...
> 
> et surtout pourquoi les censeurs (appelons certains modo ainsi) n'agissent ici qu'en fonction des idéologies qui les arrangent / animent...et c'est généralement toujours les memes....



On va pas passe la journee dessus...
relit ma premiere remarque sans gauche et droite...Merki!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui....je crois que tu as raison....
> Surtout que certain ne font aucun effort pour comprendre que le fond du sujet c'etait Fogiel/sarko...
> mais bon, personne n'est parfait......meme pas toi....



Même pas un p'tit peu ??


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben, oui....je crois que tu as raison....
> Surtout que certain ne font aucun effort pour comprendre que le fond du sujet c'etait Fogiel/sarko...
> mais bon, personne n'est parfait......meme pas toi....




ben si il a raison, auto-censure toi ... et vire ton message ci-dessous puisque les censeurs n'agissent pas   

Facile non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2005)

Et si vous tombiez l'futal tout les deux ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben si il a raison, auto-censure toi ... et vire ton message ci-dessous puisque les censeurs n'agissent pas
> 
> Facile non ?



T'es pas un peu penible quand tu as une idee toi!

bon, la politique je l'emmerde....ca te va!
maintenant un mec qui se dit de gauche (ou de droite) et qui change de chemise devant un haut responsable de l'autre bord  ca me file la gerbe....Dans les deux sens.

Maintenat si chaque fois que j'ecrit un message il faut que je le decripte.....M*****


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et si vous tombiez l'futal tout les deux ??



Moi, c'est fait depuis 344 post et je continue d'attendre comme un con, en plus c'est pas tres pratique pour ce deplacer....   

ps;rassure toi, oui....toi tu es parfait.......(je te devais un compliment,on est quitte....  )


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ben je vois pas en quoi etre "de droite" ou ne pas être complément "gauchiste" (je cite) serait plus ou moins bien qu'autre chose ...
> 
> et surtout pourquoi les censeurs (appelons certains modo ainsi) n'agissent ici qu'en fonction des idéologies qui les arrangent / animent...et c'est généralement toujours les memes....



Pour rappel, la seul chose qui a été censurée, c'est tes insultes. Ne va pas chercher la moindre "idéologie" ou il n'y en a pas, ne mélange pas tout.


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> ...mais si tu as renoncé à dénoncer une chape de plombs type "pensée unique" qui cherche à complexer / insulter ceux qui pensent pas comme eux...à la rigueur c'est ton problème...le mien est d'inciter ceux qui ont les ciseaux à couper aussi ceux qui font "parti" de leur clan quand, comme le message ci-dessus, tiennent des propos qui dans le sens inverse seraient immédiatement censurés....



SMG  rend cet avatar.


----------



## KARL40 (8 Février 2005)

On parle politique ici ? :rateau: 







Et hop ! sarko tombe le futal !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> On parle politique ici ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben, je croyais que "tombe le futal" etait protege par un Copiryght.....
   


ps:non,j'allais dire une connerie....


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel, la seul chose qui a été censurée, c'est tes insultes. Ne va pas chercher la moindre "idéologie" ou il n'y en a pas, ne mélange pas tout.



il vaut mieux etre sourd que d'entendre ça...

champion de la mauvaise foi ... le petit mangeur de moules.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Soyez un peu plus rassembleurs, (c) kamarades...
Vive la république, vive la France !


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> le petit mangeur de moules.



Très fin, très classe, vous êtes en forme.


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très fin, très classe, vous êtes en forme.



c'est tiré du "Ventre de Bruges", un roman de Zola...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> il vaut mieux etre sourd que d'entendre ça...
> 
> champion de la mauvaise foi ... le petit mangeur de moules.



No Comment......
bon, finallement comment: Il arrive un moment ou il est plus sage de rien dire plutot que de continuer un debat inutile et sincerement sans fondement.
et je sens qu'on va s'amuser......



ps: Mactiviste, tu me semble en forme aujourd'hui aussi..


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Il arrive un moment ou il est plus sage de rien dire plutot que de continuer un debat inutile et sincerement sans fondement.
> et je sens qu'on va s'amuser......




Ce qui est amusant c'est d'avoir la presence d'esprit d'ecrire ça quand on se trouve dans le Bar...ca serait presque amusant si c'etait pas ecrit avec autant de sérieux


----------



## elektroseb (8 Février 2005)

Ca sent le complexe de superiorité dans l'coin, non?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est amusant c'est d'avoir la presence d'esprit d'ecrire ça quand on se trouve dans le Bar...ca serait presque amusant si c'etait pas ecrit avec autant de sérieux



D'habitude les debats inutile me font rire....toi,non!
ceci dit, la derniere fois que j'ai ete serieux.....c'etait en avril 79 et je pleurais car un gynecologue   venait de me taper sur les fesses....


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude les debats inutile me font rire....toi,non!
> ceci dit, la derniere fois que j'ai ete serieux.....c'etait en avril 79 et je pleurais car un gynecologue   venait de me taper sur les fesses....



c'etait peut-etre moi qui tapait...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Février 2005)

Nouveau et alors ? a dit:
			
		

> c'etait peut-etre moi qui tapait...



va savoir......  

(tiens, tu devrais etre fier tu as enfin reussi a me faire sourire....)


ps: ne en 75 ca risque de faire juste pour les etudes de medecine.....


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien l'avouer : ce type _(je me refuse à penser que c'est un nana, chuis un peu vieux jeu je sais, un peu réac tout ça, comme Poildep...)_ *ce mec a sa logique À LUI,* un mode d'emploi perso qu'il s'est fabriqué tout seul, et quoiqu'on fasse on pourra pas accéder à son niveau, entrevoir la lumière, et enfin piger *pourquoi il vient se faire chier ici* et perd son temps que l'on devine précieux à essayer de nous convaincre de trucs obscurs _en décochant de surcroit ses jolies piques si finement aiguisées !_
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Roberto Vendez - Psychanalyste es-pensée unique - diplômé de l'école supérieure du politiquement correct et de l'académie des analyses fumeuses - beau-frère de G. Miller, célèbre neuneu télévisuel divertissant le peuple "caoutchouc".


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (8 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> va savoir......
> 
> (tiens, tu devrais etre fier tu as enfin reussi a me faire sourire....)
> 
> ...



c'est mon pere qui m'avait dit de taper !!  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Février 2005)

Je rêve ou Nioubie mon Cul c'est Gribouille?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Février 2005)

Suite à des débordements politiques et de prise à parti trollesque (qui je le rappelle n'ont rien à faire dans le sujet), ce thread est fermé avec l'aval de son créateur.


----------

